# Royal Canine Food



## Lacie's Mom

Several of you recommended that I try Royal Canine Food. I see that they have a number of varieties -- Yokie, Shih Tzu, etc. but none especially for Maltese. If you are using Royal Canine, please let me know what kind you are having success with.

Thanks,


----------



## Scoobydoo

> Several of you recommended that I try Royal Canine Food. I see that they have a number of varieties -- Yokie, Shih Tzu, etc. but none especially for Maltese. If you are using Royal Canine, please let me know what kind you are having success with.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



I used to use Royal Canin for Scooby but have since gone to Natural Balance Duck and Potato. The Royal Canin I had was for small fussy eaters and Scooby used to eat it ok. The reason I switched was it seems that there have been some fillers added to their ingredients. Personally I think it's all up to you and how your dog does on the food. 
I am not at all keen on the food Koko is on, but because the breeder started him with it and he eats it and is doing really well I am not switching till he goes to adult food, only then will I change him. He is on Pro Plan Puppy for Small Breeds and the breeder says all her puppies do very well on it so I guess she knows, she has more experience in these things than me


----------



## zsazsasmom

I feed them the Mini Special 30. There is a post floating around here somewhere about star ratings (1-5) on dog food.


----------



## Bijousmom

We also use the Royal Canin 30 for Bijou. It has a picture of a Westie on the bag. It is for picky eaters which is so discriptive of Bijou.


----------



## Aarianne

IMO, their yorkie food would be best suited to maltese. That's what I've been planning to start mine on shortly (but mine are half yorkie







). Mine are currently on the Royal Canin Mini Puppy 33 food.

I'm not convinced there's a great difference between the many varieties of food they make though.


----------



## HappyB

I use the one with the Yorkie on it when I feed it. Mine really prefer the Pro Plan, and I'm pleased with what it does for them. I know a number of well known breeders who use Pro Plan.


----------



## msmagnolia

My three dogs each eat a different Royal Canin variety.

Hope eats the small breed puppy food.
Sadie eats the Special 30 (Westie on front).
Jolie eats the Mature 27 for older dogs. 

My dogs like the Royal Canin food. I have also been happy with Natural Balance but I think the dogs like the smaller kibble of Royal Canin. I will be glad when Hope is eating the same food as Sadie!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

I have tried several of the Royal Canin varieties. Mine liked all of them, but especially loved the Shih Tzu formula...but it was really more expensive for the size bag it came in than I wanted to spend...so I changed to the Mini Indoor Adult Formula (21). They liked it fine too. Right now they are on Nutro, but I think it is causing staining, so I am about to switch back to Royal Canin and see if it helps. The Nutro was just more convenient b/c they started carrying it in our Farm Supply store recently. I have to drive an hour to get Royal Canin.


----------



## Maria71

Maci is eating the Royal Canine 30 with the westie on the front...after trying a few different foods this is the one that she eats right up


----------



## Furbabymom

My Furkidz all love the Chihuahua Royal Canine the best and even Sassy, my picky eater, will gobble it up. I has rice and no corn and has better ingredients than the Yorkie one in my opinion despite being similar.







Maria71' date='Nov 10 2006, 12:15 AM' post='285520'] Maci is eating the Royal Canine 30 with the westie on the front...after trying a few different foods this is the one that she eats right up


----------



## thinkpink

I give Bella Royal Canin Special. I had originally planned to give her the one for Yorkies but my Petsmart seemed to always be out of it. I had to stick with something I knew would be easy for me to find, so she's been on the Special for about a year now.


----------



## HappyB

> I give Bella Royal Canin Special. I had originally planned to give her the one for Yorkies but my Petsmart seemed to always be out of it. I had to stick with something I knew would be easy for me to find, so she's been on the Special for about a year now.[/B]



I'll bet we shop at the same PetSmart here in town. There are times I can't get Royal Canine or my Pro Plan. Either it's very popular here, or they just don't stock that much.


----------



## Scoobydoo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=285626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give Bella Royal Canin Special. I had originally planned to give her the one for Yorkies but my Petsmart seemed to always be out of it. I had to stick with something I knew would be easy for me to find, so she's been on the Special for about a year now.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet we shop at the same PetSmart here in town. There are times I can't get Royal Canine or my Pro Plan. Either it's very popular here, or they just don't stock that much.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Ya know before we brought Koko home we had trouble getting the Pro Plan too, Petco had none for puppies but then we happened to go to Petsmart for something and they had it thankfully. This is in Quad Cities area, but we have been able to get it at Petco since. I actually called Purina and told them of my difficulty in getting it and the lady sent me two vouchers for $2 each so that was great, and really nice of her too.


----------



## Cosy

I fed the yorkie Royal Canine food a few years ago since I had two yorkies and a maltese at the time.

It seemed to make the yorkies' hair too greasy and it was too rich for Toy's stomach, so I had to switch,

but all ate it with no problem...darn it. I may try the Westie one for sensitive stomachs and see how that goes.


----------



## thinkpink

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=285626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give Bella Royal Canin Special. I had originally planned to give her the one for Yorkies but my Petsmart seemed to always be out of it. I had to stick with something I knew would be easy for me to find, so she's been on the Special for about a year now.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet we shop at the same PetSmart here in town. There are times I can't get Royal Canine or my Pro Plan. Either it's very popular here, or they just don't stock that much.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Ha! Ha! Maybe we'll eventually run into each other one day on our quest for food!


----------



## felicity

mishkin eats Royal Canin too, he has the small breed puppy one and he loves it, i have had no problems with this brand at all so i stick with it, i add rice, mash potato, chicken and peas to his meals too though


----------



## wagirl98665

> We also use the Royal Canin 30 for Bijou. It has a picture of a Westie on the bag. It is for picky eaters which is so discriptive of Bijou.[/B]


I went and bought some tonight and can't wait to try it tomorrow. From everything I've read here
they're gonna love it!


----------



## charmypoo

I feed the Yorkie because they are most like the Maltese. I also buy the Shih Tzu one for Waffle.


----------



## Maltese_NH

I'm using the small breed puppy for Haylee....and Petey has the Yorkie one. Although Haylee will finish hers and then go help Petey with his!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Finally got to PetSmart yesterday morning and ended up getting the Yorkie kind. Their selection wasn't very good actually.

Anyway, I feed this to Lacie and Tilly last night and again this morning and tonight and they really seemed to like it.

Thanks for the help. Maybe Lacie will actually eat "dog food" -- for a while at least. Tilly -- she will eat anything (even flies, flowers, anything she can reach - ugh!)


----------



## wagirl98665

> Finally got to PetSmart yesterday morning and ended up getting the Yorkie kind. Their selection wasn't very good actually.
> 
> Anyway, I feed this to Lacie and Tilly last night and again this morning and tonight and they really seemed to like it.
> 
> Thanks for the help. Maybe Lacie will actually eat "dog food" -- for a while at least. Tilly -- she will eat anything (even flies, flowers, anything she can reach - ugh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



All 3 of mine seem to like it also, they ate it right up and they never do that with dry food.
Looks like a winner to me!


----------



## felicity

i was wondering how yours would go with it, i'm glad to hear it was a winner with them, mishkin loves it...but so does pandy lol so i have to put it away so she doesn't get to it


----------



## miasmom

Hello everyone,
I was wondeing if anyone could tell me which brand of Royal Canine to use to help Mia lose some weight?

She was recentley at the vet and she is 9.2 pounds which the vet thinks is over weight for her, to me she is a chubby baby...lol...and as well they tested her urine and the said she had crystals in her urine.
There was no sign of infection but there were crystals there, which he said could lead to stones in the furture.

He recommened Eukanuba food to us ( I can't remember what type) and gave us a free bag to try with Mia (she is a very picky eater) but from reading all of your informaiton here, I would prefer her not to be on Eukanuba...

Any advise would be appreciated...

Chubby Mia's Mom







..lol..


----------



## phesty

I think Royal Canin has a weight control formula. I was at Petco yesterday and could swear that there was a weight control formula among the forty-seven other choices from Royal Canin.


----------



## lorraine

Royal Canin - Schmanin. Only joking








I've read about this food several times and got more frustrated by the minute because I just don't see it for sale in the major pet stores the UK. I reasoned because it is a premium (?) food that's where it would be - in the major stores.
Anyhoo - I've just visited their UK website and found over 10 shops within 3 miles of my place that stock it - they are all tiny "Ma and Pa" stores that I rarely use - more fool me








Now the great dilemma - what to get for my two - there are so many choices, but I did see Royal Canin Light on the website if that's any help to Mia's Mom.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Mine are still using the Yorkie kind and it's the only dry food I've EVER seen Lacie eat with any regularity. Tilly still eats anything (and everything).

For losing weight, I used this for the Lhasas when they were showing. Normally a Lhasa would eat 1 cup of dry food each day. I would cut them back to 1/4 cup of food and then supplement with salt-free canned green beans. I would give them at least 1/2 can of green beans mixed with their dry food and also used vitamins. It really fills them up (kind of like humans and lettuce/salad). This takes weigh off pretty quickly and the dogs like it. I sometimes used carrots instead of green beans for a break, but the carrots have more sugar and more calories.

Most show people have used this formula to get weight off of all kinds of breeds. The dogs seem to like it and don't feel too hungry. I've had much more luck with this than I've ever had with low calorie dog foods.


----------



## bluesyinpa

I had Jasmine & Brady on the puppy formula when they were little, but Brady's tummy couldn't handle it. I may try a different formula now that he's on adult food and see if he does better with it. It seems like most people here have success with it.

Rita


----------



## Elly B.

I just switched Nick to the small breed puppy formula. He seems to like it a great deal, I'll post further if it helps with his tear staining. His old food had dyes, preservatives, AND beet pulp, so it probably will. I had just kept him on the same food that his breeder had been feeding him, telling myself that I didn't want to switch him around much and I'd put him on a different food when i changed him to adult dog food. Even though he's only going to be on this puppy food for a couple months, I think I'll be glad I switched him.


----------



## Morkie4

I feed both my maltese and yorkie Natural Balance Venison/brown rice and the Duck/potato and they are doing fine with it! Have not tried the Royal Canin but will look into it's ingredients next time I am at Petco!


----------



## maltese-luvr

I mix Beauty,Sensible and Dental Hygiene


----------



## May468

How is it.. Most of the Maltese Pic's on here.. the Dog's don't have stains around their mouth.

Are you feed them something different..

Or what?

When Moppy licks his nose. That even causes staining.


----------



## Ptarana

I use to feed my yorkie Royal Canine dog food a few years ago. I have found it is not a good quality dog food as it has Corn Glueten,Egg Powder,Whit Rice and Beet pulp in it. Natural Balance is a far better quality dog food.


----------



## JessicaMO620

I fed chester the royal canin special 30 (it had a westie on the front of the bag) and he began to get horrible tear stains. He had always had minor stains... we tried to keep them in control with regular face washing but once he got on royal canin it got out of control. We now feel Natural Balance and the stains are mostly gone and he seems to like it better.


----------



## maltese-luvr

Someone on this forum wrote his/her maltese didn't have tear stains with that Royal Canin with westie,but you have problems with that food.Every maltese react differently.


----------



## I found nemo

> Someone on this forum wrote his/her maltese didn't have tear stains with that Royal Canin with westie,but you have problems with that food.Every maltese react differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]










I agree!
I don't feed Royal Canine, but they (Maltese) are all different . What is good for one may not be for another.
ANDREA~


----------



## arko

> IMO, their yorkie food would be best suited to maltese. That's what I've been planning to start mine on shortly (but mine are half yorkie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Mine are currently on the Royal Canin Mini Puppy 33 food.
> 
> I'm not convinced there's a great difference between the many varieties of food they make though.[/B]


sort of off topic, but just wondering, is that a picture of you half malt half yorkie in the avatar?


----------



## I found nemo

Not for nothing but that food (Royal Canine) stinks to high he$$









Lord it smells 

ANDREA!


----------



## Elly B.

*FOLLOW-UP:*

Nick's been through a good bit of the small breed puppy formula Royal Canin now. He was on Purina Healthy Morsels puppy food before.

*PROS:*
His poops have been of good texture and well formed, and he has stopped his unfortunate tendency to chow down on them, which was really gross.

The amount to feed him is good. The food is higher quality (less roughage) and so I feed him less of it total (according to portion size on the bag). He's gone from 4 little poops off one feeding to 2 medium-sized poops. It's convenient. I still give him bits of baked sweet potato for fiber as training treats.

He likes it and will eat his portion all at one go, which I like a lot, I hate free feeding because it encourages accidents and my boyfriend is not the best for taking him out when I am at work.

There's no staining around his mouth anymore. This is probably more a function of how much dye was in the Purina food than how nice the Royal Canin is, though.

He put on an ounce or so of weight and held steady. It is a very good weight for him.

*CONS:*
It's more expensive. It's about $10 per smallish bag here and he goes through 1.5-2 bags in a month. He's worth that and more to me though, so I'm not complaining.

I had hoped that it would help with his tear staining, but it hasn't really. The only thing that helps Nick is washing his face twice a day. Everything else seems pretty meaningless.

The food itself smells strongly. I have to wash my hands twice if I take it out of the bag with my hands. It doesn't give Nick bad breath though, which I find a little weird.


----------

